# I Want This Saw



## Beachside_Hank (Mar 3, 2016)

If ever there was a all- round benchtop metal cutting bandsaw for the home shop, this one is it. I've had my eyes open for something like this for a long time but have never seen one until now. The video is Russian, but no translation is needed, from one craftsman to another his tour of it is self- explanatory:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g_5cGNA4CQ[/ame]

It might be I need to get out more often, but if anybody knows of a version that can work in the U.S. that has all the features of this machine, please post.


----------



## rudydubya (Mar 3, 2016)

Hank, I don't know if it's identical, but Little Machine Shop has one that looks a lot like it. http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4829&category=

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## purpleknif (Mar 3, 2016)

Just a nicely modified portable band saw. You can get the saw part just about anywhere but I got my 4x6 at horrible freight for $199. That's less than most of the portables I've seen.


----------



## dnalot (Mar 3, 2016)

When I was in Arkansas I saw a saw 
that could outsaw any other saw I ever saw saw. 
If you've got a saw that can outsaw the saw I saw saw 
then I'd like to see your saw saw. 


mark t


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 3, 2016)

The gardening websites Organic web solutions and Homely garden.com list them for some reason. Probably for pruning


----------



## jayville (Mar 3, 2016)

this is mine ...after lathe and mill best thing invented for the modelling.....clem


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 4, 2016)

Jayville, that is the same as mine. Compact and powerful, easily chops lumps off a 4" billet of ali, and fits in a corner on the workbench without taking up any floor space.
I replaced my mechanical saw with this little beauty and have never regretted it.

Unfortunately not now available from where I bought mine (Warco) but they do carry the full range of spares if needed.

John


----------



## jayville (Mar 4, 2016)

blogwitch...there been on the market here for about 12 months...when I first saw the info on it I thought it looked a bit toyish ,but no way ,it's one of the best toys that I have purchased after my lathe and mill...so handy..it replaced 2 drop or chops as some call them...no dust.no noise .no sparks..they are excellent for our hobby.   clem


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry Clem, gave you some duff info, mine came from Axminster in the UK, and was replaced by this one.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-model-engineer-series-ue-127dv1-bandsaw-505214

It has a few extra gizmos on it that I didn't really need and definitely not worth the extra £150 over what mine cost at £199.

John


----------



## ROB 123 (Mar 4, 2016)

I bought this one http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminste...55hd-swivel-head-metal-cutting-bandsaw-700103 
but it was forever blowing the capacitor they did take it back and fixed it but it went again so I put a 2hp motor on it that has a start AND a run capacitor  so far its working great .

Rob.


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for your thoughts guys, in the end I guess I still can't get past the Harbor Freight machine for around $200. I know it'll take a bit to put it right, but they are literally just down the street from me so taking delivery is no problem either.

I have taken some inspiration as to what I want to do with it from this video:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K31SPcSAs9E[/ame]
Specifically, I like the base cabinet they have, the supplied one is crap from H.F. so that mobility & extra storage will make up for lack of smaller footprint.

There, I've rationalized it.


----------



## ninefinger (Mar 4, 2016)

For those in Canada I just found this at Princess Auto as I wandered the aisles, $420 seems a bit steep but with the weak Canadian dollar I guess that is the going price.

Mike


----------

